# 99354 need modifier?



## kleger (Aug 6, 2009)

The E/M has a 25 modifier attached... Is a modifier needed on a prolonged visit(799354) when there are other services provided (Q0091)?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm curious as to your scenario.

You wouldn't have prolonged care in connection with a well care visit.

Can you give more of an example?

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kleger (Aug 6, 2009)

There is no well care visit charged just the E/M (99215/25), Prolonged service (99354) and Pap Q0091.


----------



## LLovett (Aug 6, 2009)

The collection of a pap in a problem visit is generally included. The conveyance of specimen isn't, so you would use 99000 instead of Q0091.

I guess I'm having a hard time understanding your situation. What is the patient being seen for?

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree a level 5 plus prolonged time is a very intensive encounter, this would indicate a minimum of 70 minutes face to face physician to patient time.  I too am interested in more information.


----------

